# Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers? - a list of vendors!



## Atari

Where do you buy your custom plastisol transfers?

Why did you go with this company over the others?

What other companies have you tried?



Just for reference, here's a the list of suppliers...
Dowling Graphics www.dowlinggraphics.com 800-749-6933
First Edition www.first-edition.com 800-872-6760
Silver Mountain Graphics www.silvermountaingraphics.com 502-363-1904
Barber & Company www.barberandcompany.com 800-448-3061
Best Friends www.bestfriendspets.net 530-378-1528
Boo-z www.boo-z.com 800-552-4439
EZ-Transfers www.ez-transfers.com 800-835-0606
Global Impressions www.globalimp.com 800-310-0899
Impulse Wear www.artbrands.com 800-255-1280
The Wildside www.thewildside.com 800-421-3130
AET Transfers www.aetcorp.com 888-238-2677
ACE Transfers www.acetransco.com 800-525-3126
ZBSL Designs www.zbsl.com 800-659-0939
Graphxetc www.graphxetc.com
X-it www.xitonline.com 800-798-7981
Versatrans www.versatranz.com 734-414-7604
Transfer Express www.transferexpress.com 800-622-2280
Semo Imprints www.semoimprints.com 800-728-1554
Transfers Plus - Indiana - transfersplus.com
INTERNATIONAL
Airwaves, Inc www.airwavesinc.com 800-468-7335 - ships internationally
Spot98 - Canada www.spot98.net
 QuickTrans - www.quicktrans.net
Target Transfers - UK - targettransfers.co.uk


----------



## badalou

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

I will never, never, never contact Silver Mtn again. They do not answer emails. They said they would snd me samples as everyone else did and they did not. This is called lousy customer service. I will look into some more of the names you listed but right now it is First Edition and Dowling.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

I agree with Lou wholeheartedly with regards to Silver Mountain. I initially wanted to go with them for my transfers but they never answered ANY of my e-mails.

Luckily, suzieh told me about Dowling Graphics. I went with them because of the excellent recommendation but Susan and because they allow oversized ganging. When I contacted them with questions they answered the same day and have been super through the entire process.


----------



## Atari

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



TeeShirtSamurai said:


> I agree with Lou wholeheartedly with regards to Silver Mountain. I initially wanted to go with them for my transfers but they never answered ANY of my e-mails.
> 
> Luckily, suzieh told me about Dowling Graphics. I went with them because of the excellent recommendation but Susan and because they allow oversized ganging. When I contacted them with questions they answered the same day and have been super through the entire process.


I only wish they had a pricing matrix online


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Atari said:


> I only wish they had a pricing matrix online


You can e-mail them for their prices. For now thought, PM me your e-mail address and I'll send them to you.


----------



## shirtguy

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Try www.semoimprints.com best one I have worked with. Special personal attention. Jim the owner is very good at what he does.


----------



## Atari

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



shirtguy said:


> Try www.semoimprints.com best one I have worked with. Special personal attention. Jim the owner is very good at what he does.


I added them to the list above....

It looks like they charge a premium if your artwork contains ganged images. 

I'm not sure why that would matter unless they are cutting your images for you for that additional cost for the same sized transfer.


----------



## Scrap-Boy

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

hey Atari, wow.... thanks for the resource list. 
Do you know if all these peeps own a factory and manufacture or do they contract it out ?

I know Clarke Dundas from X-it is great guy and his 90's Slix collection was a big hit....


----------



## Atari

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Scrap-Boy said:


> hey Atari, wow.... thanks for the resource list.
> Do you know if all these peeps own a factory and manufacture or do they contract it out?


Actually that list is mostly from another thread here.... in the other thread it had some characters after it to designate a couple different things like "C" = "they do custom transfers" etc... but I don't think that where the transfers were made was considered. I think it's pretty much assumed that they are all made in house... ? (I think  )


----------



## Atari

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Just a bump.... we're still looking for suggestions on who to use.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Atari said:


> Just a bump.... we're still looking for suggestions on who to use.


Man you listed more than I knew existed. I think you have plenty of choices.


----------



## jdr8271

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Seems like there is plenty oc choices already, but...

www.howardsportswear.net - 866-695-8195
Universal Transfers - 888-599-6227
www.1ststreet.com - 800-530-5909


----------



## Atari

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



TeeShirtSamurai said:


> Man you listed more than I knew existed. I think you have plenty of choices.



More choices are a good thing.

It makes them compete on quality as well as price 



Keep them coming... if you know them, list them.


----------



## tcrowder

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Atari said:


> More choices is good.
> 
> It makes them compete on quality as well as price


Only if you inform each and every vendor that you are shopping their prices. At which point you will not get much out of them as they won't continue to try and BEAT another vendors pricing. What you need to do is:

1 pick a few YOU think are decent

2 order some tranfers to sample

3 make up YOUR mind on quality and pricing that is right for YOU


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



tcrowder said:


> Only if you inform each and every vendor that you are shopping their prices. At which point you will not get much out of them as they won't continue to try and BEAT another vendors pricing. What you need to do is:
> 
> 1 pick a few YOU think are decent
> 
> 2 order some tranfers to sample
> 
> 3 make up YOUR mind on quality and pricing that is right for YOU


You stole my post.


----------



## work-ed

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Can anyone recommend a transfer printer in the Philadelphia area? Thanks!


----------



## hawaiianhardball

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Atari said:


> Where do you buy your custom plastisol transfers?
> 
> Why did you go with this company over the others?
> 
> What other companies have you tried?
> 
> 
> 
> Just for reference, here's a the list of suppliers...
> 
> Dowling Graphics www.dowlinggraphics.com 800-749-6933
> First Edition www.first-edition.com 800-872-6760
> Silver Mountain Graphics www.silvermountaingraphics.com 502-363-1904
> Barber & Company www.barberandcompany.com 800-448-3061
> Best Friends www.bestfriendspets.net 530-378-1528
> Boo-z www.boo-z.com 800-552-4439
> EZ-Transfers www.ez-transfers.com 800-835-0606
> Global Impressions www.globalimp.com 800-310-0899
> Impulse Wear www.impulsewear.com 800-255-1280
> The Wildside www.thewildside.com 800-421-3130
> Transfer Express www.txpress.com 800-622-2280
> AET Transfers www.aetcorp.com 888-238-2677
> ACE Transfers www.acetransco.com 800-525-3126
> ZBSL Designs www.zbsl.com 800-659-0939
> Graphxetc www.graphxetc.com
> X-it www.xitonline.com 800-798-7981
> Versatrans www.versatranz.com 734-414-7604
> Transfer Express www.transferexpress.com 800-622-2280
> Semo Imprints www.semoimprints.com 800-728-1554


Sorry to come upon this thread so late, but I just joined the forum today and have many questions about heat transfers. My first question is whether the plastisol transfers are up to the quality of screen printing. I have seen some transfers from Ace Transfer Company and they have a 'rubbery' feel to them and look like tranfers. I have a line of baseball graphics shirts that I normally do 5 colors on and was thinking of switching to heat transfers, but am hesitant because I still want to provide a quality product to my customers.

From your list and other members input, it seems like the choices are between Dowling, First Edition, Howard and Image Setters. Between these choices, consdiering all things, which would you recommend?

Thanks! Any input you can provide will be greatly appreicated!


----------



## hclement1056

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

I've used AET transfers for years. They offer the free ganging for different designs and the quality's good. Plus they have the paper to do transfers in house.


----------



## hawaiianhardball

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Once you apply the transfer, are you able to tell it is not screen printed?

If so, what is the difference? Durability?


----------



## hclement1056

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Basically, with the plastisol transfers, you really can't tell. Although, I would never lie to a customer. I would get samples, press them and show your customers. I've found that a lot of my customers associate transfers with being cheap and feeling like a patch. Once they see the good dtuff thats out there, most of them are up it. You can get either digital or the plastisol transfers. And either way, you can change the feel of them by how you press them. Once you find a good company, you are all set.


----------



## hclement1056

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

As for durability, there are transfers out there that last 3 to 4 times longer than industry standards. I know that AET has transfers that have an added adhesive. I think Versatranz may also but I've only used them once or twice.


----------



## hawaiianhardball

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Thanks for the info!!

Ever heard of M & M Designs in Texas?


----------



## oharris30

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

hi,

this is libby. all this info is great! i'm inspired. i really was not feeling any of the regular transfer paper. unprofessional (for me) didn't like any of the feel. i'm hoping to also learn screenprinting.


----------



## Annushka

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



hclement1056 said:


> As for durability, there are transfers out there that last 3 to 4 times longer than industry standards. I know that AET has transfers that have an added adhesive. I think Versatranz may also but I've only used them once or twice.


What is the industry standard for heat transfer durability?


----------



## Ujudgnme2

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

there is plastisol ink and then there is ink for your Epson printer....how are they different?


----------



## Jasonda

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Ujudgnme2 said:


> there is plastisol ink and then there is ink for your Epson printer....how are they different?


Plastisol ink can only be used for screenprinting. It is not compatible with an inkjet printer.


----------



## hammered

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Ive become a fan of Howard Sports Wear Home These people answered any question I had on the phone, did a "while I waited" quote on the job I was involved in and give advice on a few areas I was lacking knowledge in.
Im also the kinda guy that, once I find a place that makes me feel like my money is going to a happy place and that Im getting what I want, I stay.


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



hammered said:


> Im also the kinda guy that, once I find a place that makes me feel like my money is going to a happy place and that Im getting what I want, I stay.


me to. i like to enjoy my job and be happy.


----------



## Useless

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

As someone who is still searching for an affordable, yet decent sized, heat press, the platisol tranfers really appear to be of a much high quality than what I may be able to produce with my angry little Epson C86. I find the whole concept rather exciting - and I'm not an excitable guy.

However...
For me, the major thing that sticks out about that list is that only a handful of those sites seem to actively and openly advertise their custom plastisol transfer service. If it looks as if I'll have to scower their entire site for info, I'm not going to bother.

Also, I'm inherently anti-social, and being a web developer for the last 4+ years hasn't improved me, so I find it bizarre that so many of the sites are rather outdated in both appearance in functionality. I just want to know what they offer, what their prices are (including setup), and be able to conduct as much of my business as possible without ever having to pick up my phone.  Is that too much to ask. Don't even get me started about those pesky PDFs slowing me down.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



> For me, the major thing that sticks out about that list is that only a handful of those sites seem to actively and openly advertise their custom plastisol transfer service. If it looks as if I'll have to scower their entire site for info, I'm not going to bother.


I found the price lists pretty easy to find on most of the sites listed. Only a couple like Airwaves and Wildside made it a bit harder, but I think they are mostly high volume printers who mostly print their own catalog designs.

I think there are plenty in that list that make it pretty easy to find the info you need


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Useless said:


> I just want to know what they offer, what their prices are (including setup), and be able to conduct as much of my business as possible without ever having to pick up my phone.  Is that too much to ask.


no, it's not to much to ask.

80% of our custom orders are palced and paid for online with a few clicks. From there it gets shifted to our production message board to execute the job. Its a easy as that.

But when dealing with new clients or newbies who may not know the process or transfer types etc. A few emails or phone calls gets it happening.


----------



## Shantiman

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Hi guys,

I might not be the first one asking this but anyway: does any you happen to know whether any of these companies ship custom plastisol transfers to Belgium in Europe?


----------



## jshade

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

I have a question....i was on Dowlings Graphics.com and was reading on how your graphics have to be sent to them. There was something about making sure there 300dbi or better. I have no idea what that means and i dont have photoshop, Corldraw or anthing like that. The best i can afford right now is Ability Photoshop. I have no idea what it means for my graphics to be 
"Print ready." If anyone can fill me in on what this all means id love it much!!
ps.does anyone know how much this all usually coast?


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Rodney said:


> I think there are plenty in that list that make it pretty easy to find the info you need


I think with custon transfers and first time clients that have never gone thru the ordering, providing artwork process etc... they will contact you in most cases. If anything just to make sure what they read on the site is what they understand .....it is. That gets things rolling towards a happy ending and repeat ordere. 

Now when dealing with brand art dep., and when they know their stuff, that makes the pre-production work on the transfer maker's end so easy, enjoyable too. 

There is no greater feeling than making custome transfer for art peeps that provide great artwork/designs, it make the transfers so much better.


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



jshade said:


> ps.does anyone know how much this all usually coast?


In Making Custom Plastisol transfers there are a lot of variables to determine cost/unit, also because of the different transfer types for different applications will effect the cost.

Basically, The more colors per design and the larger the designs are the more it will cost.

Transfer makers in general use transfer sheets in set sizes, like small, medium, large size. The more designs with the same colors you can fit on a sheet the less expensive each design becomes.




peace.
Praise God.


----------



## jshade

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Thanks Lucy


----------



## Useless

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



T-BOT said:


> 80% of our custom orders are palced and paid for online with a few clicks. From there it gets shifted to our production message board to execute the job. Its a easy as that.


What I like about your shopping cart is, whether I order 24 one-color transfers, or 1k one-color transfers, it only wants to charge me $30. I think that's great.  (Firefox, accepts cookies - you might want to look into that.)


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

funny I have not received your order yet.  

thanks, I'll pass it on to the web guy in Germany.

...I just tried it and it workz-for-me. ???? for the superValue and superRegular transfers.


----------



## Useless

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



T-BOT said:


> funny I have not received your order yet.
> 
> thanks, I'll pass it on to the web guy in Germany.
> 
> ...I just tried it and it workz-for-me. ???? for the superValue and superRegular transfers.


uselesswarrior.com/cart.gif

Doesn't matter what I order in Firefox - only wants to charge me the setup fee. Works fine in IE. 


(I test everyones' shopping cart to see what's being charged for shipping, setup, etc. Haven't decided who I'm going to order from yet.)


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Useless said:


> Doesn't matter what I order in Firefox - only wants to charge me the setup fee. Works fine in IE


the web guy from above tells me it's an On-Click command, so you need to Click the button NOT press enter. 

If that makes sense, give it a try and let me know. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## tatt00

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

HI!

Is there any place where I can custom print less than 15 plastisol transfers at a time?


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



> Is there any place where I can custom print less than 15 plastisol transfers at a time?


FMExpressions.com has an 8 sheet minimum. It doesn't get too cost effective when you run small quantities though.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



T-BOT said:


> Useless,
> 
> You've been on our site for almost 5 hours now.....are you ok ? we're going to call the cops to go to your place and see if you're ok.  ...did you fall asleep at the computer.....or something ? Wake up.
> 
> 
> ....just CLICK on the Button and it should work on your browser.
> 
> the webguy sent me an email....he tagged your click-thru.
> 
> I tryed contacting you but your site is BLANK. Do you have a site/contact ?


Might be easier contacting the member via Private Message or email by clicking on their username


----------



## samq

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

anyone know a company that is either based in Australia or is happy to deal with international customers?
Thanks!


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



> anyone know a company that is either based in Australia or is happy to deal with international customers?
> Thanks!


I think a few of the companies mentioned in the first post will ship internationally if you contact them.

Here's one company I found in a past thread:
Seri - Matt Transfers PROMOTIONAL & SPORTING by MiLogo Sydney NSW Australia


----------



## samq

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Thanks Rodney!
geez I'm glad the t-shirt forum exists!!


----------



## Biscazziere

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Does anyone know where I can find a custom plastisol transfer shop in Europe?


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Biscazziere said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a custom plastisol transfer shop in Europe?


where at specifically?


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



jshade said:


> Thanks Lucy


you're welcome.

another thing, simply put together a list as Rodney did when he contacted the transfer companies. Ask them for samples and Let them know the following:

1. What Fabric type and color you will be printing.

2. What type of finish you would like.

3. When do you need them by (finish date)??, this is important for the transfer maker to know off the top.

...this way they will send the transfer type samples that applies closer to what you need. 



-


----------



## Little Samson

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Hello shirtrsters:
Plastisol seems to be the choice if you are printing multiple colors onto white shirts, colored shirts and hoodies.
I say seems, because I have printed ZERO stuff this way.
I do have some real cool Vector stills that I want to put on T's with funny phrases around them. My problem is that they are graphics intesive, with lots of colors.

My questions are. Have i assessed Plastisol correctly?
If I have upwards of 10 colors in a piece. Do i need to reduce the ammount of colors, or do I just let the printer go for it because, #1 they can handle the color pallette and #2 all I have to pay for are transrers?.... not printing + shirts.
I understand that the set up costs are where its at, but it doesn't sound like its a problem if you find the right supplier?


----------



## Biscazziere

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Rodney said:


> where at specifically?


In particular in Italy (where I live) but I don't think there are shop who sell custom plastisole to privates, so also in another European country (Germany, Uk, etc.)


Thanks


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Biscazziere said:


> In particular in Italy (where I live) but I don't think there are shop who sell custom plastisole to privates, so also in another European country (Germany, Uk, etc.)
> 
> 
> Thanks


You can find some in the UK here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9994.html


----------



## Twinge

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Little Samson said:


> My questions are. Have i assessed Plastisol correctly?
> If I have upwards of 10 colors in a piece. Do i need to reduce the ammount of colors, or do I just let the printer go for it because, #1 they can handle the color pallette and #2 all I have to pay for are transrers?.... not printing + shirts.
> I understand that the set up costs are where its at, but it doesn't sound like its a problem if you find the right supplier?



This will largely depend on the quantity you're printing. If you're only looking at getting 24 of a design, for example, getting that done with more than 1 or 2 colors will probably be quite pricey. You'd want to try and reduce your color counts significantly in this case.

You might also look into the 'Freedom' process one of the plastisol vendors offers, which is supposed to offer nearly unlimited colors for a reasonable price. You may still need 100+ odd minimum, though. (Run a search on other threads about this; I don't recall the comapny name offhand.)


----------



## Little Samson

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Twinge said:


> This will largely depend on the quantity you're printing. If you're only looking at getting 24 of a design, for example, getting that done with more than 1 or 2 colors will probably be quite pricey. You'd want to try and reduce your color counts significantly in this case.
> 
> You might also look into the 'Freedom' process one of the plastisol vendors offers, which is supposed to offer nearly unlimited colors for a reasonable price. You may still need 100+ odd minimum, though. (Run a search on other threads about this; I don't recall the comapny name offhand.)


Thanks Twinge for your response.
I'll do a search on "Freedom" to see what I come up with.

I don't think that 100+ will be a problem, because I won't have to pay for shirt stock with the transfers. I've got a number of nice Vectors from this animation I did, and I want to take some of the vector stills and throw funny sayings over the top of them.

You can see a low res version of the animation here on YouTube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRpnQvC8WOM

What I don't want to do is "Dull down" some really nice color graphics for the sake of "Colors cost to much". I want the graphics to really stand out.

Love to hear from anybody presently doing a "Pantload of colors" using Plastisol, and what your do's and don'ts are?


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Little Samson said:


> Love to hear from anybody presently doing a "Pantload of colors" using Plastisol, and what your do's and don'ts are?


unfortunately only the big brands with fat budgets can afford to do Plastisol full-color transfers due to the process type/volume.

other alternatives for low volume (100 or so) full-color transfers are JET inks printed and cut, Nylon type transfers that are priced by SIZE/QTY and such. Durability is the question here comparing to plastisol full-color.


----------



## Little Samson

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



T-BOT said:


> unfortunately only the big brands with fat budgets can afford to do Plastisol full-color transfers due to the process type/volume.
> 
> other alternatives for low volume (100 or so) full-color transfers are JET inks printed and cut, Nylon type transfers that are priced by SIZE/QTY and such. Durability is the question here comparing to plastisol full-color.


Lucy:
I must admit that I'm pretty lost as to what the actual cost of tranfers might be due to multiple colors, because number 1, I don't really know what the printers would call "different" colors and what might be considered the same.

I see that you're in the biz. Could I email you a Jpeg version of one of my examples and get some advice from you as to how to proceed? Maybe with a visual example I could get a "Real world" cost or understand better what I'm really looking at.

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## Jasonda

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Little Samson said:


> I see that you're in the biz. Could I email you a Jpeg version of one of my examples and get some advice from you as to how to proceed? Maybe with a visual example I could get a "Real world" cost or understand better what I'm really looking at.


Mike,

Just so you know, you're welcome to post a sample of your design here on the forums. Just start a new thread.


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

yes, Jasonda's Idea of starting a new thread with your sample art may be better...then all members can contribute.


----------



## Little Samson

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Jasonda said:


> Mike,
> 
> Just so you know, you're welcome to post a sample of your design here on the forums. Just start a new thread.


Jasonda:
I would if I wan't paranoid about copyright/trademark issues (which I'm dealing with now) Most all the people here seem to be very honest straight forward folks. But the 2% that would just rip off a design ain't getting it from me before I get my own out there.

That's why I'd rather send it to the guys/gals who do the actual work and would tell me the dirty white underbelly of printing colors truth.


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Little Samson said:


> That's why I'd rather send it to the guys/gals who do the actual work and would tell me the dirty white underbelly of printing colors truth.


Actually, a transfer maker does not need to see any art. Some, like me and others prefer NOT to see it until we are ready to move to pre-production.

All a transfer maker really needs is a job detail/spec sheet to estimated the cost and production time. 

from there, we get a deposit, you email SAMPLE low resolution art for production approval, after it is approved for production, you send your art originals ready for screens.

so, in fact, the transfer maker only sees your original art when it is imported into the film out-put system.

....make sense ?


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

...sorry, here are the basics a transfer maker needs to know to price the job.


Spec Sheet/Job details for pre-production.


1. How many designs total ?

2. How many colors total ?

3. What is the size of each design ?

4. What fabric types and colors will the designs be printed on ?

5. What is the finish date ?

6. What is the total quantity ?

7. Is the art ready for screens ?

....basic info transfer makers need.


----------



## Jasonda

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Little Samson said:


> Jasonda:
> I would if I wan't paranoid about copyright/trademark issues (which I'm dealing with now) Most all the people here seem to be very honest straight forward folks. But the 2% that would just rip off a design ain't getting it from me before I get my own out there.


That's perfectly understandable. But you don't need to post the entire image, just a sample. You could just take a slice that shows the range of colors you need without showing the entire design.


----------



## Little Samson

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



T-BOT said:


> Actually, a transfer maker does not need to see any art. Some, like me and others prefer NOT to see it until we are ready to move to pre-production.
> 
> All a transfer maker really needs is a job detail/spec sheet to estimated the cost and production time.
> 
> from there, we get a deposit, you email SAMPLE low resolution art for production approval, after it is approved for production, you send your art originals ready for screens.
> 
> so, in fact, the transfer maker only sees your original art when it is imported into the film out-put system.
> 
> ....make sense ?


Lucy:

This is a Catch 22 for me. The chicken or the egg syndrome.

ya see i've never done a T-shirt before and of course now I want to do something that seems to be as difficult and expensive as could be generated.
I can understand why a transfer maker wouldn't want to see artwork before seeing the money. You see so much stuff you're probably sick of it.

Me. I'm the new guy on the forum trying to determine what my real problems are and how much it'll cost. I can't really determine that because I haven't done it before. As to the spec questions.

1. How many designs total ?
4- 6 initially

2. How many colors total ?
Thats what I'm trying to determine. Are my individual colors on my Vectors the true ammount of colors?... or can they be printed as halftones or combinations of RGB?

3. What is the size of each design ?
Since they are Vector Images i haven't finalized size. But they would be middle chest and full back along with some pocket size images.

4. What fabric types and colors will the designs be printed on ?
I'd like to start with only 100% cotton although it looks like Hoodies might have to be 90-10%. I'd like to be able to print on most colors, from black to pigment dyed greens, grays and yellow. I know that white is the easiest, but I'm not a giant fan of white.

5. What is the finish date ? TBD. Could have them done in a week, but there is no rush.

6. What is the total quantity ?
Anywhere from 100-500 depending on cost and whether I can gang images on the transfer.

7. Is the art ready for screens ? 
If the art is presented in a Vector graph, I am supposing it is. Am i right?


----------



## Little Samson

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Jasonda said:


> That's perfectly understandable. But you don't need to post the entire image, just a sample. You could just take a slice that shows the range of colors you need without showing the entire design.


Jasonda:
My artist has done the work in Illustrator but I don't use that program.
I can't send a piece. Cause all i've got now is just the finished Jpeg.


----------



## Little Samson

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Lucy:
On your question, what is the finish date?
i know that meant for the job to be delivered. Its flexible and not a rush


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Little Samson said:


> Lucy:
> 
> This is a Catch 22 for me. The chicken or the egg syndrome.
> 
> ya see i've never done a T-shirt before and of course now I want to do something that seems to be as difficult and expensive as could be generated.


...remember you need to compete in the market place.  




> I can understand why a transfer maker wouldn't want to see artwork before seeing the money. You see so much stuff you're probably sick of it.


 
nope, once we reach this point the deposit will confirm the job. We do need to schedule it for production. 

btw. our money hungry days are in the past, can't you tell.  




> Me. I'm the new guy on the forum trying to determine what my real problems are and how much it'll cost. I can't really determine that because I haven't done it before. As to the spec questions.
> 
> 1. How many designs total ?
> 4- 6 initially


Transfer makers work/price with various sheet sizes, find out what sheet size works best for you....as you gang your designs.




> 2. How many colors total ?
> Thats what I'm trying to determine. Are my individual colors on my Vectors the true ammount of colors?... or can they be printed as halftones or combinations of RGB?


You tell me. Half tones give you a different look than solid colors....look at the artwork, count the colors.



> 3. What is the size of each design ?
> Since they are Vector Images i haven't finalized size. But they would be middle chest and full back along with some pocket size images.


It's important to know the EXACT size.



> 4. What fabric types and colors will the designs be printed on ?
> I'd like to start with only 100% cotton although it looks like Hoodies might have to be 90-10%. I'd like to be able to print on most colors, from black to pigment dyed greens, grays and yellow. I know that white is the easiest, but I'm not a giant fan of white.


You would need what the brands use, a transfer that prints on all colors and on various knits.



> 5. What is the finish date ? TBD. Could have them done in a week, but there is no rush


It's very important to establish a finish date right from the begining. Because jobs need to be schedule into production. An up in the air no rush type thing is not professional. sorry.  



> 6. What is the total quantity ?
> Anywhere from 100-500 depending on cost and whether I can gang images on the transfer.


Yes gang/yields are ok. The ideal jobs for transfers are 500-1000-up big 23x38 or 28x40 size sheets, this would be done with automatic press...it also becomes cost effective for you at this point.



> 7. Is the art ready for screens ?
> If the art is presented in a Vector graph, I am supposing it is. Am i right?


Yes, vector artfiles are great. 

Lets say you have a yellow color seperation (but remember you want to print on black shirts too) ....we would inform you and let you know that we would need to change your art sep to include a white base behind the yellow . ...example only.


but with 6-7-8plus colors...with a high volume order, I would just look into a 4-color process transfer. 

The economical way to do it would be jet or nylon full-color transfer. Low minimums.


----------



## Jasonda

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Little Samson said:


> Jasonda:
> My artist has done the work in Illustrator but I don't use that program.
> I can't send a piece. Cause all i've got now is just the finished Jpeg.


If you want to send it to me I can slice it up for ya.  Just let me know.


----------



## Solmu

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Twinge said:


> You might also look into the 'Freedom' process one of the plastisol vendors offers, [...] (Run a search on other threads about this; I don't recall the comapny name offhand.)


F & M Expressions (Rodney's review for anyone interested)


----------



## Mr.4ColorProcess

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



T-BOT said:


> Actually, a transfer maker does not need to see any art. Some, like me and others prefer NOT to see it until we are ready to move to pre-production.
> 
> All a transfer maker really needs is a job detail/spec sheet to estimated the cost and production time.
> 
> from there, we get a deposit, you email SAMPLE low resolution art for production approval, after it is approved for production, you send your art originals ready for screens.
> 
> so, in fact, the transfer maker only sees your original art when it is imported into the film out-put system.
> 
> ....make sense ?


I beg to differ. And this is why: There is a complexity to the design that is taken in to consideration. Some designs are not transfer friendly, especially when there's small things in the design, like whiskers on a cat that need to be lined up with other colors. Maybe the design requires a lot of ink. Every design demands different amounts of ink. And this is taken into consideration when a price is offered. Then I have to know what kind of screen is to be used for this design. Is it a 110 mesh? 125? 156? Without seeing the artwork a screen printer is setting themselves up for the customer to take advantage. There's a lot more ink used for a 110 mesh screen than a 156 mesh. And not all designs are easy to print. So I insist that a customer show me their artwork before I quote a price. 

Which enlightens me to another subject. Do people think that their designs are that much sought after? I've never considered running a previous customers design again. I don't sell the shirts they're applied to and have zero access to their customer base. At the very most, I'll hand out sample transfers from over-printed orders. And I've never had one customer ask for someone else's artwork, or even show any interest in it. It's like buying a bowling ball with someone else's name ingraved on it.


----------



## Little Samson

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Jasonda said:


> If you want to send it to me I can slice it up for ya.  Just let me know.


I opened your profile to send you an image and you're presently in the "don't allow email" plan.....


----------



## Jasonda

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Little Samson said:


> I opened your profile to send you an image and you're presently in the "don't allow email" plan.....


Sorry about that, I'll PM you my email address.


----------



## jacks

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

I know this might be a stupid question seeing as most of the people on here are from the States but does anyone know a few good transfer guys in Canada?? Or atleast someone to try?


----------



## Jasonda

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



jacks said:


> I know this might be a stupid question seeing as most of the people on here are from the States but does anyone know a few good transfer guys in Canada?? Or atleast someone to try?


redrocketgraphics.com
spot98.net


----------



## oharris30

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Thanks for the comments. Unfortunately I could only afford the Hobby Heat press and it does not not seem to work or have enough heat to heat press the plastisol designs on my shirts. I can only do ink jet with ink jet transfer paper. So I suppose this will be just a hobby for me since I may not can do quality work to sell.

Thanks Libby


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



oharris30 said:


> Thanks for the comments. Unfortunately I could only afford the Hobby Heat press and it does not not seem to work or have enough heat to heat press the plastisol designs on my shirts. I can only do ink jet with ink jet transfer paper. So I suppose this will be just a hobby for me since I may not can do quality work to sell.
> 
> Thanks Libby


Could it be that your press isn't getting enough power?

How hot does your press get?


----------



## oharris30

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

It heats up to 400 degrees farenheit. I also use the plug in that I use for my air conditioner.
Libby



Rodney said:


> Could it be that your press isn't getting enough power?
> 
> How hot does your press get?


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



oharris30 said:


> It heats up to 400 degrees farenheit. I also use the plug in that I use for my air conditioner.
> Libby


 
weird!!!  


that should work with Plastisol Ink transfers.


Are the transfers in good condition ?


----------



## oharris30

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

I bought these designs from the wholesaler of the t shirts.Maybe they are laser plastisols. When they put the designs on at the t shirt wholesaler, they lay the design on the shirt face down and then press with the heat presser. There' s no peeling. After it is heat pressed into the shirt, you just take the paper off the shirt and the design is pressed into the shirt.l 

I am assuming they are plastisols. The design presses into the shirt and you can hardly feel it. It also converts to the color of the shirt in some of the designs. 



T-BOT said:


> weird!!!
> 
> 
> that should work with Plastisol Ink transfers.
> 
> 
> Are the transfers in good condition ?


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



oharris30 said:


> I bought these designs from the wholesaler of the t shirts.Maybe they are laser plastisols. When they put the designs on at the t shirt wholesaler, they lay the design on the shirt face down and then press with the heat presser. There' s no peeling. After it is heat pressed into the shirt, you just take the paper off the shirt and the design is pressed into the shirt.l
> 
> I am assuming they are plastisols. The design presses into the shirt and you can hardly feel it. It also converts to the color of the shirt in some of the designs.


 
does your wholesaler friend print any designs with white ink on black t-shirts ? 


if yes, then I would say they are plastisol.  ....and should work with your heat press.


----------



## CoolTech

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



oharris30 said:


> I bought these designs from the wholesaler of the t shirts.Maybe they are laser plastisols. When they put the designs on at the t shirt wholesaler, they lay the design on the shirt face down and then press with the heat presser. There' s no peeling. After it is heat pressed into the shirt, you just take the paper off the shirt and the design is pressed into the shirt.l
> 
> I am assuming they are plastisols. The design presses into the shirt and you can hardly feel it. It also converts to the color of the shirt in some of the designs.


Hmmm....

Did the words "Dye Sub" or "Dye Sublimation" ever pop up?
Did the wholesaler say anything about 100% Polyester T-Shirts?

Are you using 100% or 50/50 cotton T-Shirts?

Is it possible you have Dye Sublimated transfers and are pressing them on shirts that cannot take the sublimation inks?
===

If that is the case, your image will look very faded on the shirt and will look like there was no transfer from the paper when you look at the paper. Is that what your paper looks like?


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



> It heats up to 400 degrees farenheit


That is plenty hot enough for plastisol transfers 



> When they put the designs on at the t shirt wholesaler, they lay the design on the shirt face down and then press with the heat presser. There' s no peeling. After it is heat pressed into the shirt, you just take the paper off the shirt and the design is pressed into the shirt.l
> 
> I am assuming they are plastisols.


They may or may not be plastisol transfers. They could be inkjet or laser printed heat transfers. 

You should try to get some plastisol transfers and test it out. I think your press will work just fine.


----------



## oharris30

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

I will check that out tomorrow. Thank you for your replies. Will check back tomorrow.


T-BOT said:


> does your wholesaler friend print any designs with white ink on black t-shirts ?
> 
> 
> if yes, then I would say they are plastisol.  ....and should work with your heat press.


----------



## stitchesnstuff

*Re: Plastisol Transfers*

I love my transfer company! Quick Trans. I have not heard a lot about them on the forums. First Edition seemed a little cheaper on their transfers but you have the art fee. Quick Trans has never had to charge me an art fee. If any mistakes have been made they have fixed the problem. I have done business with them for a year with zero problems. Their customer service is top notch. I just wanted to put in a little word for a great company. Check them out at Quicktrans iron-on heat transfer One day Service


----------



## baumanb

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Shantiman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I might not be the first one asking this but anyway: does any you happen to know whether any of these companies ship custom plastisol transfers to Belgium in Europe?


i understand if you wanted to buy stock transfers from US, since in Europe they are not so popular. But for custom designs, you are better off in Europe. Here are many companies to choose from. closer to you are easytransfer.nl or poly.nl or many more. you have some UK companies doing stock &custom work. targettransfers.com etc.. from US vendors airwaves.com ship worldwide

regards,
Boris


----------



## Sugard1

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Did anyone ever answer this question for you? I'm looking for someone to provide this service for my small company too? 
thanks
Erin


----------



## Bark

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Just want to drop a line and say thanks for all the info. I found it to be very informative and helps me out a lot with out having to make the mistakes. Also I will have to agree with the web stite stuff I get really turned off if I can not get some sort of prices and move around the site quickly.


--matt


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Bark said:


> Also I will have to agree with the web stite stuff I get really turned off if I can not get some sort of prices and move around the site quickly.
> 
> 
> --matt


 
For custom Transfers it only takes 1 page to list all the basic prices. I think most transfer makers have such a page on their sites. 

This board contains a lot of info about custom transfers and is an extremely good resource to learn about the transfer types, process etc. before contacting companies by phone. 

Here are a few tips to prepare before contacting Custom Transfer companies:

1. Make sure your artwork is ready for screens.

2. Have a spec sheet ready in detail about the project/job.

3. Set up tel meeting (if you prefer the phone) ahead of time with the Production manager and take notes to the answers for your questions. 

...stuff like this helps ensure a happy ending.  


btw Matt, my post is not directed at you....just offering some inside track ideas for everyone.



:


----------



## Bark

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



T-BOT said:


> Here are a few tips to prepare before contacting Custom Transfer companies:
> 
> 1. Make sure your artwork is ready for screens.
> 
> 2. Have a spec sheet ready in detail about the project/job.
> 
> 3. Set up tel meeting (if you prefer the phone) ahead of time with the Production manager and take notes to the answers for your questions.
> 
> ...stuff like this helps ensure a happy ending.
> 
> 
> btw Matt, my post is not directed at you....just offering some inside track ideas for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> :


 
No problem the more I learn here the less I have to do with trial and error.

--matt


----------



## T-BOT

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Bark said:


> No problem the more I learn here the less I have to do with trial and error.
> 
> --matt


tell me about it. 

I've learn so much here about things i didnt even know they existed.  

...and the global member-hub provides a very good and broad perpective on topics.

:


----------



## patchmaster

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

I just placed and received my first order from FM Expressions.
the transfer sheets look good. 12.75X19 ganged freedom 300 process.

there are some hick-ups and kinks in the works through the whole order and charging process but I'll wait a bit for the email response to see if this gets ironed out.
I hear Zach and the guys are good for service so I await.

Bill
Mayetta Imprintables


----------



## patchmaster

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Well Zach has promised a credit for the $40 overcharge, I guess the prices went up since they sent me the pricelist. The 24 sheet purchase of the 19 inch product went up a full $2.00 per sheet :O
there was more than an over charge but I'll chalk up the email response delays of a week or more, lost art, generaly letting a new customer slip through the cracks to the busy Trade show season.

I guess I'm satisfied at this point, I've heard so much good about the Expression guys that it's hard to not understand some problems.

Bill


----------



## JustinB

Is it better to try and get someone in your own state, or do the transfers usually ship in a reasonable amount of time?? About how long does it usually take?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney

JustinB said:


> Is it better to try and get someone in your own state, or do the transfers usually ship in a reasonable amount of time?? About how long does it usually take?
> 
> Thanks


Getting someone in your own state (or nearby) will help with the shipping transit times, but it's not totally necessary.

Turnaround time for the transfers will vary based on the quantity, vendor, job detail, etc. Probably anywhere from 2 days to 2 weeks depending on a few factors.


----------



## LCE

JustinB said:


> Is it better to try and get someone in your own state, or do the transfers usually ship in a reasonable amount of time?? About how long does it usually take?
> 
> Thanks


JustinB,

I live in So Cal. But, you might want to try Semo Imprints (Semo Imprints). They are located in MO. They have very reasonable prices. You can go to their website and compare for yourself. As far as the quality, THE QUALITY IS EXCELLENT! I placed an order from them for a 3 color 10x12 print (100 sheets) and a 2 color ganged design (51 sheets) and both turned out great. The turnaround time was approx. 10 days. They shipped it UPS Ground for under $10. You can pay extra for overnight shipping if you prefer. Customer service was excellent!! Contact them and they can send you some samples.

Eddie


----------



## ShirtHappens

^^Thanks alot for your input on them wasnt sure on going with them or FirstEd but ive heard good things about both and price for SEMO seems better. Im in Nor Cal so shipping should be about same as yours. once again thanks.


----------



## chrisf116

thanks for this list!


----------



## rags16

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Lou can you recommend a plastosol transfer compnay that will not kill me on set up fee or per sheet costs?


----------



## badalou

Set up fees or art work fees are only charged if you don't have tour work camera ready. I always do. So there is never a charge. The cost per transfer is based on quantity and number of colors. I use Ace transfer and First Edition. First edition is great on price but slower and limited on sizing. Ace is quicker but cost more but offers different sizes.


----------



## rags16

How do you set up camera ready art (like sending them and EPS?) Also, do you have first editions URL? While I have you...have you ever printed on Lycra or Under Armour?


----------



## badalou

rags16 said:


> How do you set up camera ready art (like sending them and EPS?) Also, do you have first editions URL? While I have you...have you ever printed on Lycra or Under Armour?


Untitled Document
And no. Yes send the ESP or AI of CDR


----------



## Riska

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



> And either way, you can change the feel of them by how you press them.


 
What exactly do you do in the pressing of them to change the feel?

Riska - a newby who hasn't even used her press yet....


----------



## treadhead

Can anybody recommend a plastisol transfer manufacturer who can do 4 color process transfers, that go on both dark and light colors, that has a soft feel?

I currently use F&M Freedom process and have been very happy with their product and service but the transfers get a bit "thick" and "heavy" for larger sizes (say 10" x 10").

Thanks!


----------



## badalou

Remember it is 4 colors. That is a lot of ink. it gets heavy. Not knowing the design also.


----------



## Omega666

are any of the above listed vendors in the UK?

Its hard to tell by their websites.

If not is there any recommended for over here in blighty??

Thanks.


----------



## wormil

After reading through the thread here are the results to date:

Companies receiving two recommendations:
First Edition
Dowling
Semoprints
howardsportswear.net

Companies with one recommendation:
1ststreet.com
AET Transfers
Quicktrans.net
Ace

One company with two negatives:
Silver Mtn


----------



## drunk3n_azn

do any of these sites ship internationally or ideally Australia. i tried to go to Home but the site is not working anymore.


----------



## lostasylum

hi folks... would anyone happen to know whether there are any such companies in malaysia? thanks loads...


----------



## Dad

Hi All I am pretty new to platisol transfers and I would like to tell my story. 

I recently was on vacation and the day before we left a client wanted to know if we could have her 130 t's ready by the 3rd of july. Hmmm I said why yes. She gave me the design and away we went.

Heres the good part. I read all of Rodneys reviews and decided to try one of them. In the process of finding the websites I googled Transfers and found the following company.

Transfers Plus - TransfersPlus On-line, Your #1 source for Custom Transfers Well I found there # and called from my vacation spot and explained my problem that I needed 130 transfers 2 color and needed a price and when I could get them..

She simply said when do you need them sir. I told her and she said no problem. I hadn't told her that I was in an area that had very poor if any internet service but we discussed it and she took the ball in her hands an ran with it.

Through some e-mails finally I got everything approved except they would not print until I signed a paper ok'ing the proof. I called her and told her I hadn't received the proof yet' she sent it immediatly--in pdf form--hmm I had no printer or scanner with me to sign it. I fought for and hour to get back on the internet with no sucess.

I called and told her what was going on and she said is the design correct --Yes I said. We will print them and have them at your address on Thursday as promised.

Yep you guessed it -- they were there on Wednesday-lol

Long Story short if you are looking for in my opinon a very good transfer and want a no hassle business transaction call Nona Baker at Transfers plus. 

Just so everyone knows I have no connections with this business and have only had one transaction with them but it was a great experience.

Hope this helps someone get some great service.

Dad


----------



## JustinB

F&M Expressions are great to deal with as well. Ive been in business since January and went with F&M for every job ive done except for 2, and they have been wonderful. Since January, this week was the first problem I've ever had with any of the transfers that I've recieved. I got in some transfers on Monday and they were printed backwards and the word would have been backwards had I pressed it on a shirt. I called my rep at F&M and she said she would check into it and get back with me, well later that day she tells me that they are going to reprint them and ship them overnight and that I should have them by Thursday, but they came in today, so I wasnt even late getting them to my customer. Their customer service is great!


----------



## GameFaceChicago

I'm really suprised not to see Instagraph listed here. Though I have not used them yet, I received an excellent marketing package within 3 days from the time I contacted them, and the samples seem pretty great.


----------



## wormil

GameFaceChicago said:


> I'm really suprised not to see Instagraph listed here. Though I have not used them yet, I received an excellent marketing package within 3 days from the time I contacted them, and the samples seem pretty great.


From reading other's experiences with them it seems yours was the exception. I contacted them also as I'm interested in their high density transfer. Did they give you a price sheet?


----------



## sacker12

Where is a good place to buy custom athletic-grade plastisol transfers, preferably with very small minimum orders and are able to use custom colors, mainly Pantone colors. I'm just needing it to make a set of name and numbers in a custom font to put on a jersey, Thanks.


----------



## Master Printz

i like transferexpress so far. I used them 4 times & was happy.


----------



## sacker12

I am looking for somewhere that uses a plastisol ink that is pretty glossy. I am wanting to put numbers on a jersey that already has a team name on the front, and I am wanting an ink to be used that will 1) match the color of the letters on the team name and 2) has the same type of glossy finish as the team name. I am wanting somewhere that uses a fairly stiff, plasticy, and fairly glossy plastisol ink. If anyone is familiar with the types of inks the uniform manufacturers use, I am trying to put numbers on a Russell Athletic football jersey.


----------



## wormil

If its really glossy are you sure it isn't vinyl?

Anyone can do the athletic transfers but I'm not sure about the glossyness. Non of the samples I've been sent from any of the major vendors would I consider glossy, more satin.


----------



## sacker12

Yes, it is most definitely screened. Russell's ink has a bit of a shiny, glossy kind of finish to it. It is a fairly stiff ink. I'm just finding someone that has a similar type of ink.


----------



## mackarate

I love the Versatrans signature hot peel. It looks great, has a nice feel, and seems to hold up very well over time on all different types of garments. I have pressed their transfers on AA thermals, hoodies, and regular 100% cotton tees. I have been wearing some myself since last November, and they have yet to peel or even crack! Love them.
That said, my only real complaint is the fact that you can't do a small job without losing your shirt. (yuk,yuk,yuk.) 
Also, since I'm in CA, it takes 4 days UPS ground to get my jobs, so even with the quick printing they do, it'll take 9-10 days before I have my transfers in hand.
For those of you familiar with Versatrans– Do you know of a company that has a similar quality transfer that can do a smaller order? Preferably on the West coast? 
Thanks!


----------



## Liz Pike

Atari said:


> AET Transfers www.aetcorp.com 888-238-2677


American Eagle Transfers closed June 2008 and I bought it out. We don't do stock transfers, only custom--plastisol, digital, sublimation and rhinestone. The correct phone number now is 276.733.7464 (the old 800# will be ours in a couple of weeks).


----------



## badalou

Liz Pike said:


> American Eagle Transfers closed June 2008 and I bought it out. We don't do stock transfers, only custom--plastisol, digital, sublimation and rhinestone. The correct phone number now is 276.733.7464 (the old 800# will be ours in a couple of weeks).


Wow, your plastisol transfers are extremly high priced.


----------



## wormil

Wow, they sure are. I didn't see the pricing the first time but holy cow in some cases ENV is 3X the price of Transfer Express who are absurdly expensive as it is.

And why are the larger transfers cheaper than the smaller sheets?


----------



## Leatherneck

wormil said:


> Wow, they sure are. I didn't see the pricing the first time but holy cow in some cases ENV is 3X the price of Transfer Express who are absurdly expensive as it is.
> 
> And why are the larger transfers cheaper than the smaller sheets?


Goodness, they are quite high  . I'm also wondering why the larger sheets are cheaper?


----------



## iconracr

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Thanks for letting me know. 

C


----------



## jamerican352005

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Sometimes alot of the plastisol printers have problems doing multicolored ganged images due to paper shrinkage. If there are several different images ganged on the sheet it makes it harder for perfect registration thus the extra charge for the multi-color gang sheets. They do not have an extra fee for one color gangs.


----------



## jamerican352005

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Mr.4ColorProcess said:


> I beg to differ. And this is why: There is a complexity to the design that is taken in to consideration. Some designs are not transfer friendly, especially when there's small things in the design, like whiskers on a cat that need to be lined up with other colors. Maybe the design requires a lot of ink. Every design demands different amounts of ink. And this is taken into consideration when a price is offered. Then I have to know what kind of screen is to be used for this design. Is it a 110 mesh? 125? 156? Without seeing the artwork a screen printer is setting themselves up for the customer to take advantage. There's a lot more ink used for a 110 mesh screen than a 156 mesh. And not all designs are easy to print. So I insist that a customer show me their artwork before I quote a price.
> 
> Which enlightens me to another subject. Do people think that their designs are that much sought after? I've never considered running a previous customers design again. I don't sell the shirts they're applied to and have zero access to their customer base. At the very most, I'll hand out sample transfers from over-printed orders. And I've never had one customer ask for someone else's artwork, or even show any interest in it. It's like buying a bowling ball with someone else's name ingraved on it.


Bless you for this post! Very informative. It is so upsetting when you have to turn down a heat plastisol design due to thin lines!


----------



## jamerican352005

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



Atari said:


> I added them to the list above....
> 
> It looks like they charge a premium if your artwork contains ganged images.
> 
> I'm not sure why that would matter unless they are cutting your images for you for that additional cost for the same sized transfer.


Sometimes alot of the plastisol printers have problems doing multicolored ganged images due to paper shrinkage. If there are several different images ganged on the sheet it makes it harder for perfect registration thus the extra charge for the multi-color gang sheets. They do not have an extra fee for one color gangs.


----------



## wormil

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



jamerican352005 said:


> Sometimes alot of the plastisol printers have problems doing multicolored ganged images due to paper shrinkage. If there are several different images ganged on the sheet it makes it harder for perfect registration thus the extra charge for the multi-color gang sheets. They do not have an extra fee for one color gangs.


I'm unaware of any transfer makers that only have surcharges on ganged multicolor sheets. Also, when you refer to _a lot_ of transfer makers, does that mean you've worked for a lot of transfer makers?


----------



## splathead

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



jamerican352005 said:


> Sometimes alot of the plastisol printers have problems doing multicolored ganged images due to paper shrinkage.


Transfer makers have their ways of compensating for paper shrinkage. Preheating the paper before printing is one trick of the trade. 



> If there are several different images ganged on the sheet it makes it harder for perfect registration thus the extra charge for the multi-color gang sheets.


An image is an image. One multi-colored image is no more difficult to register than several ganged images.





> They do not have an extra fee for one color gangs.


Some do, some don't. The only reason I can think of why they do is if a) they cut the ganged sheets for you prior to shipping or b) they want to discourage ganging as it reduces the amount of business they get from you.


----------



## jamerican352005

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



wormil said:


> I'm unaware of any transfer makers that only have surcharges on ganged multicolor sheets. Also, when you refer to _a lot_ of transfer makers, does that mean you've worked for a lot of transfer makers?


 Well no I will be honest I have only worked for one transfer company. I have witnessed first hand how difficult it can be to do the registration on multicolor gang sheets. There have been plenty of times our company has taped out images when running the additional colors because the registration wasn't hitting properly. Thanks to another post though I think we will try to run the paper first without printing...that is an excellent idea!


----------



## jamerican352005

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



splathead said:


> Transfer makers have their ways of compensating for paper shrinkage. Preheating the paper before printing is one trick of the trade.
> 
> Thank you so much for this idea! It seems so obvious yet I have never thought of this!
> 
> 
> 
> An image is an image. One multi-colored image is no more difficult to register than several ganged images.
> 
> I do not want to argue with you but I assure you we do have alot of problems with images for exampe 6 pkt prints up on a sheet that is more than 3 colors. Alot of times we will end up taping out some of the images that are causing us problems and it ends up taking up so much time for us to print. I will certainly try your idea of preheating the paper because that could help. It is a constant headache to have to readjust the design over and over to ensure the registraion is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Some do, some don't. The only reason I can think of why they do is if a) they cut the ganged sheets for you prior to shipping or b) they want to discourage ganging as it reduces the amount of business they get from you.


 We don't cut the image for you. If you order a gang print then that is exactly how you receive your order. I will agree that our prices for the multi color gangs does discourage buisness but due to the paper shrinkage that one job can take away from other rush jobs and clients that are currently in a hurry for their jobs. I honestly do want to thank you for the advice on preheating the paper! Maybe that can allow us to lower the cost of the multi-color gang sheets and take away time and frustration!  Thanks really!


----------



## T-BOT

Cutting OFF the graphic designs from a gang sheet is really not a big deal and takes up very little time to do. In fact, it is much better to package transfers for transport in smaller size than 11x18 for example. 

Can you image trying to package and ship 28x40 size sheets? 

Cutting down graphic designs for clients also adds an extra quality check point before you ship, because the person cutting may cut 10 or 100 at a time depending on the original quantity ordered, *fans the transfer sheets* (a quick view of all transfers), then heat seals each batch before placing them in the shipping box. From this point on, it is sealed to ship and your quality signature is on it.


Of course you may need a huge GUILLOTINE to cut big amounts etc... to cut down a 28x40 sheet, 1000 sheet quantity into 21 panels (indivisual graphic transfers) plus quality check and heat seal takes less than 1 hr.  ...i know, did a little studdy on this in the past.



:


----------



## jamerican352005

T-BOT said:


> Cutting OFF the graphic designs from a gang sheet is really not a big deal and takes up very little time to do. In fact, it is much better to package transfers for transport in smaller size than 11x18 for example.
> 
> Can you image trying to package and ship 28x40 size sheets?
> 
> Cutting down graphic designs for clients also adds an extra quality check point before you ship, because the person cutting may cut 10 or 100 at a time depending on the original quantity ordered, *fans the transfer sheets* (a quick view of all transfers), then heat seals each batch before placing them in the shipping box. From this point on, it is sealed to ship and your quality signature is on it.
> 
> 
> Of course you may need a huge GUILLOTINE to cut big amounts etc... to cut down a 28x40 sheet, 1000 sheet quantity into 21 panels (indivisual graphic transfers) plus quality check and heat seal takes less than 1 hr.  ...i know, did a little studdy on this in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> :


 I can't imagine printing 28X40 sheets  The largest size we print is 13 X14.5. Our machines aren't large enough to print transfers that size. Speaking of we have a Lawson Mustang for sale. Can you sell stuff like that on here?


----------



## splathead

jamerican352005 said:


> Speaking of we have a Lawson Mustang for sale. Can you sell stuff like that on here?


Yes, in the classified section.


----------



## fresh5

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

This a very helpful thread.


----------



## Binary01

looking for large gang sheets... i emailed dowling and no response so far..maybe just the holidays or something

dowling offers 23.5x36

anything bigger/close?


----------



## splathead

237am said:


> looking for large gang sheets... i emailed dowling and no response so far..maybe just the holidays or something
> 
> dowling offers 23.5x36
> 
> anything bigger/close?


I haven't come across anything close to this size.


----------



## Binary01

fmexpressions has 39x26.25 in their design section. i'm sure i wont hear anything back till the new year....

was hoping to get all this done by then...


----------



## wormil

Most places are closed over the holidays. Two weeks before Christmas I received emails from several places reminding me to get things in if I wanted them before next year.


----------



## wormil

I was updating my transfer pricing this morning and discovered that ENV has drastically lowered their prices. When first announced a couple of pages back, they were even more expensive than TE but their new pricing puts them in the range of F&M and Dowling. ENV also offers a 15x20 sheet size for not much more than their regular size.


----------



## wormil

Something else I discovered this morning, Howard does not charge gang prices for customer ganged artwork. So if you gang you own images they do no penalize you. I'm really glad I discovered this because I was very impressed with Howard and the gang surcharges were all that was holding me back from using them.


----------



## Binary01

thats good to know.... 

thanks


----------



## CxCthreads

wormil said:


> I was updating my transfer pricing this morning and discovered that ENV has drastically lowered their prices. When first announced a couple of pages back, they were even more expensive than TE but their new pricing puts them in the range of F&M and Dowling. ENV also offers a 15x20 sheet size for not much more than their regular size.


Do you have a link to ENV?

Thanks


----------



## wormil

enV Studios, Promotional Printing & Graphic Design, specializing in Digital, Screen Print and Sublimation Transfers for garments, mugs, tote bags and more!

I sent them an email and never received a response which is disheartening since I prefer written communication, because they are the closest transfer maker to me, and because they claim they will return emails within 90 minutes. If you buy from them, post back how it turns out. I'm going to go ahead and order a sample kit and see how that goes.


----------



## CxCthreads

wormil said:


> enV Studios, Promotional Printing & Graphic Design, specializing in Digital, Screen Print and Sublimation Transfers for garments, mugs, tote bags and more!
> 
> I sent them an email and never received a response which is disheartening since I prefer written communication, because they are the closest transfer maker to me, and because they claim they will return emails within 90 minutes. If you buy from them, post back how it turns out. I'm going to go ahead and order a sample kit and see how that goes.


Were you able to order one? I went to the site a couple of days ago and it was up but is now down.


----------



## wormil

CxCthreads said:


> Were you able to order one? I went to the site a couple of days ago and it was up but is now down.


I'm having no trouble reaching the site. I did order a sample kit but never heard from them. I called and left a message and didn't get a call back. Sadly at this point it seems I'll have to write them off. Too bad, they are within a day's ground shipping from me.


----------



## wormil

Update: I finally got in touch with Liz at ENV studios and she will be sending out my samples. No idea why they were difficult to get in touch with but I'll see how it goes. I do cut people slack around the holidays since many people take vacations.


----------



## CxCthreads

wormil said:


> Update: I finally got in touch with Liz at ENV studios and she will be sending out my samples. No idea why they were difficult to get in touch with but I'll see how it goes. I do cut people slack around the holidays since many people take vacations.


This is good news. Please do let me know how the samples turn out.

Thanks much!


----------



## CxCthreads

wormil said:


> Update: I finally got in touch with Liz at ENV studios and she will be sending out my samples. No idea why they were difficult to get in touch with but I'll see how it goes. I do cut people slack around the holidays since many people take vacations.


Any luck on these transfers?

How did they measure out?


----------



## wormil

CxCthreads said:


> Any luck on these transfers?
> 
> How did they measure out?


I was never able to contact her again and all my emails bounce. I gave up and contested the charge through PayPal, so far she hasn't responded to that either. It's a shame because she was really nice and accommodating on the phone and they do more than just plastisol transfers. I don't know what the deal is but I can't have a vendor that difficult to contact.


----------



## sigung

www.semoimprints.com they seem to be out of business they never answer the phone at anytime.


----------



## wormil

I just called Semo and they answered on the third ring.


----------



## DaveW

sigung said:


> www.semoimprints.com they seem to be out of business they never answer the phone at anytime.


SEMO was his hard by the ice storms a few weeks ago. They were out of power and phone for several weeks and obviously got behind.

SEMO has been very good at returning my calls and e-mails.

DaveW


----------



## pioneer

I used Ace Transfer and they were great. Very fast shipping and easy to work with. This was my first time using transfers and my first time pressing at an event both worked out well


----------



## wormil

BTW, I posted a spreadsheet of the major vendors here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## semoimprints1980

Thanks Dave for letting everyone know! That was very sweet of you!! Yes we were without electricity for 2 months! I apologize to anyone that did not get ahold of us. The generators we had would run everything but our exposure light  Which most of you know...no light to burn screens no transfers. Really thanks Dave for posting that!


----------



## mrsgege

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

From time to time I've thought about these plastisol transfers but I've never gotten a chance to have any made. Thanks for the information.


----------



## etgser

great thread


----------



## cheif

so basically if i order these plastisol transfers off one of these websites, i will be recieving sheets with my design on it then i would have to press those designs onto a shirt myself? if so im assuming most of you on here have your own machine


----------



## splathead

cheif said:


> so basically if i order these plastisol transfers off one of these websites, i will be recieving sheets with my design on it then i would have to press those designs onto a shirt myself? if so im assuming most of you on here have your own machine


Yes, you must have a heat press. An iron won't do.


----------



## cheif

splathead said:


> Yes, you must have a heat press. An iron won't do.


allright, well are there places that will put the plastisol transfers on the shirts for me if i take them my shirts, tags, etc. Also if you do this with a heat press yourself isn't it time consuming? & 1 more question, can i use a regular heat press or do i need a silk screen heat press as someone said in a post above.


----------



## splathead

cheif said:


> allright, well are there places that will put the plastisol transfers on the shirts for me if i take them my shirts, tags, etc. Also if you do this with a heat press yourself isn't it time consuming? & 1 more question, can i use a regular heat press or do i need a silk screen heat press as someone said in a post above.


Yes, you can hire someone who owns a heat press to apply the transfers for you.

Applying transfers, like doing anything, is time consuming. It's faster than direct screen printing, but slower than instantaneous.  Not sure what you are asking on this one.

Heat press is a heat press. It may be called different things, but it's all the same thing.


----------



## Marcwest

wormil said:


> BTW, I posted a spreadsheet of the major vendors here:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


 
i had been looking for this, all morning...


----------



## ManOfBusiness

I tried SEMO imprints recently and after waiting about two weeks for what was supposed to be a 3-day shipping turnaround, I emailed them about a refund, but no answer, it took me having to make a claim on paypal and even escalating it for them to give me an answer, I would never recommend SEMO imprints to anyone, what terrible customer service, makes me wonder if they are even a real company. My screen printer suggested Transfer Express, I placed my order a few days ago, so far so good.


----------



## Rodney

> makes me wonder if they are even a real company


They are a real company. I've talked to one of the owners (they are a member here @jamerican352005). Not sure why the poor customer service and communication though. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## wormil

ManOfBusiness said:


> I tried SEMO imprints recently...


I used them once.

I guess I'm going to have to break down and try Transfer Express. They are expensive but maybe it would be worth it if they are dependable. I've also used Howard with few complaints.


----------



## cottonmine

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



TeeShirtSamurai said:


> I agree with Lou wholeheartedly with regards to Silver Mountain. I initially wanted to go with them for my transfers but they never answered ANY of my e-mails.
> 
> Luckily, suzieh told me about Dowling Graphics. I went with them because of the excellent recommendation but Susan and because they allow oversized ganging. When I contacted them with questions they answered the same day and have been super through the entire process.


I have done two jobs with Silver Mountain. He had to search art work for me. Both jobs came in perfect. He shipped them over night mail at a very reasonable price.

My contact with him was primarily over the phone but he did respond to my email, mostly by phone. I think it is a small business and he does not have time to answer too many questions. He was recommended to me by a friend who uses his services, and I will happily recommend him.


----------



## ReggieTees

Thanks for all the great information in this thread everybody. You're all saving me massive amounts of time. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## jamerican352005

ManOfBusiness said:


> I tried SEMO imprints recently and after waiting about two weeks for what was supposed to be a 3-day shipping turnaround, I emailed them about a refund, but no answer, it took me having to make a claim on paypal and even escalating it for them to give me an answer, I would never recommend SEMO imprints to anyone, what terrible customer service, makes me wonder if they are even a real company. My screen printer suggested Transfer Express, I placed my order a few days ago, so far so good.


I am the owner of SEMO Imprints and I'm sorry I do not recognize you or this situation. I can honestly say all customers are handled in an honest manner via email, phone, Facebook, or the T-Shirt Forum  Companies don't stay in business for over 30 years by being dishonest. You can't keep everyone happy but I say it doesn't hurt to try


----------



## samos

Just come across this now! Have been debating between a screen printer and plastisol transfers. What is the shelf life of the transfers?


----------



## splathead

samos said:


> What is the shelf life of the transfers?


Two to three years.


----------



## samos

splathead said:


> Two to three years.


Thanks buddy, any particular storage (sealed etc) or just on a shelf in a plastic sheet away from harsh heating/cooling?


----------



## proworlded

Sam. There really is not a definite 'shelf life' time. The manufacturing process, environmental conditions, etc. would be a factor. I have seen transfers printed that are ten years old without any problem.


----------



## samos

proworlded said:


> Sam. There really is not a definite 'shelf life' time. The manufacturing process, environmental conditions, etc. would be a factor. I have seen transfers printed that are ten years old without any problem.


Hi Ed, checking your site out now. Will hear from me shortly!


----------



## DnDcreationz

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

Im glad i read this, I was thinking of using Iron Mountain, ill will maybe pass it by, ive screwed enough all ready. Whew! They did send me the free samples right away, but i think ill try a few other places first.Thanks


----------



## ReggieTees

Just wanted to let everyone know, I recently went through F&M Expressions for a plastisol order. They were just Great! I was totally pleased with the process and the final product came out great. They made it so easy. I got the transfers in just a couple of days and immediately made a prototype shirt. It also came out great. The transfers transferred so easily I was in heaven. Totally worth the price. 

We've been revamping our website so business has been slow (only selling local via word of mouth because of the downed website) but we'll be back up Really soon. These F&M plastisols are going to make production SO much easier. Hope this helps.


----------



## wormil

ReggieTees, did the F&M transfers have a visible glue layer around the transfer? It was reported several times they had gone to that but I haven't been able to find out if they are still doing it or if that was only on myidwear stuff.


----------



## ReggieTees

wormil said:


> ReggieTees, did the F&M transfers have a visible glue layer around the transfer? It was reported several times they had gone to that but I haven't been able to find out if they are still doing it or if that was only on myidwear stuff.


I didn't notice any peculiarities about the designs at all. Once I transferred the designs to the tshirts, they looked exactly as I had envisioned it, no glue lines, strange hazes, imperfections or anything. I guess I didn't have any of the problems others encountered.


----------



## coolobreeze

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

The owner of Silver Mountain Graphics has been really good about returning all our emails/phone calls. We've used this company for three years.
Love their turnaround time, too!


----------



## Radishman

Has anyone had issues with ordering from a company that's out of state etc. and having the plastisol transfers shipped? I'm presuming most shops keep the transfers & blanks on hand and press as the orders come in so there's no delay in shipping to the end customer.

I was hoping to find someone local (Dallas / Fort Worth Metroplex) to order from but like the recommendations I see in this thread. 

Just starting out and wanting to sell by word of mouth, local advertising and hopefully get a web site up, my original thought was to deal in person with someone instead of over the web. I'm open to ordering from someone's who's not in my back yard though! 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## wormil

Don't worry about ordering from out of state. Printing transfers requires way more consistency than printing shirts, even companies that do nothing but transfers occasionally screw up.


----------



## Radishman

Ok, I think I understand the answer. . . So don't worry about dealing out of state because shops that do transfers will be consistent. (Except the occasional goof.)

I'm ok with the occasional error, that's just part of anything. Long as I can get good recommendations from this site or other customers etc. That's what I'm looking for, not perfection. Thanks!


----------



## longtin

Any help with companies shipping to Africa??


----------



## bugnaw

Do we have some dealers in the Philippines?


----------



## wormil

If you guys can find them, I'll add them to the list.


----------



## Jamosniper

Great question. Thank you


----------



## Jamosniper

Wow awesome thread


----------



## personalazeit

I met these guys at ISS Long Beach the past 2 years and have used them for my transfers: Horizon Products: Custom Heat Transfers Low Minimum Quick Turnaround Horizon Transfers. They are very friendly, but, best to send artwork via email, then follow-up with a phone call. I've always been pleased with turnaround times, and they bend over backwards for you. I even needed something overnight from a messup on my end and they drove to a train station for me so I could get my package before I'd even see a UPS or FedEx truck and get started right away fixing my issue. I've only had one job go bad, so I'm not too worried about that. I used to use VersaTrans, but the shipping times plus their standard turnaround times for a CA based company made things take too long, unless I expediated freight every time. Got too pricie for me.


----------



## wormil

personalazeit said:


> I met these guys at ISS Long Beach the past 2 years and have used them for my transfers: Horizon Products: Custom Heat Transfers Low Minimum Quick Turnaround Horizon Transfers.


How are their prices and minimums?


----------



## personalazeit

wormil said:


> How are their prices and minimums?


They are slightly less than Versatranz, however, they do have setups per screen, but it's not much and once it's split among the per transfer cost, it is more along the lines with Versatranz, and then once the shipping isn't being expedited, it becomes cheaper than Versatranz... so all in all, I do find their pricing to be competetive. Their minimums are slightly higher for the smaller sheets. If you call and ask for Bob, tell him Tracey referred you or T-shirt forums, it will probably make his day. They are a family run business and not totally with the whole internet thing yet. I don't fault them for that as they've never let me down with a bad product or timing. It's worth calling and asking for their sample kit.


----------



## shirleyg

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

I have been talking with Frank at Silver Mountain. He has been great! He sent the samples as promised. My first order was printed in 1 days and every single transfer worked great. Just sent him a 2nd order. So far, I'm very pleased.


----------



## lkallus

Hey everyone,
We are a small shop that has been providing custom screen printed transfers for years in Miami. We ship all over, and we'll be happy to send samples of our Super Tranz - they can be applied to cotton and poly-cotton blends shirts, jerseys, nylon, polyester mesh, canvas, all kinds of bags, bathing suits, umbrellas, caps and even paper bags. 

I haven't had time to upload a price sheet as, like many of us, I wear so many hats around here LOL but we do have a contract rate and a regular rate, no screen fees and a 12 transfer minimum. Call me or email me! 
Laura
305-956-2524 or 1-866-505-TEES
[email protected]

PanZOu Productions
PanZOu Productions Miami Screen Print Custom Heat Transfers


----------



## royster13

Laura I am thinking in the time it would take to answer a few emails requesting prices, you could put a price list on your website.....


----------



## lkallus

LOL Royce you would be right except I had this great guy re-design my website for his community service hours and now the whole process is so confusing to me! The way he has it set-up template wise isn't as intuitive as I'd like it to be and I don't know Dreamweaver....any help greatly appreciated!!


----------



## wormil

lkallus said:


> Hey everyone,
> PanZOu Productions
> PanZOu Productions Miami Screen Print Custom Heat Transfers


Added to the list but the only info is your state and url.

Edit: this list
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## floridabruce

Where do you buy your custom plastisol transfers?

Springhill Wholesale

Why did you go with this company over the others?

I like their fast service

What other companies have you tried?

None 


Just for reference, here's a the list of suppliers...

Dowling Graphics www.dowlinggraphics.com 800-749-6933
First Edition www.first-edition.com 800-872-6760
Silver Mountain Graphics www.silvermountaingraphics.com 502-363-1904
Barber & Company www.barberandcompany.com 800-448-3061
Best Friends www.bestfriendspets.net 530-378-1528
Boo-z www.boo-z.com 800-552-4439
EZ-Transfers www.ez-transfers.com 800-835-0606
Global Impressions www.globalimp.com 800-310-0899
Impulse Wear www.artbrands.com 800-255-1280
The Wildside www.thewildside.com 800-421-3130
AET Transfers www.aetcorp.com 888-238-2677
ACE Transfers www.acetransco.com 800-525-3126
ZBSL Designs www.zbsl.com 800-659-0939
Graphxetc www.graphxetc.com
X-it www.xitonline.com 800-798-7981
Versatrans www.versatranz.com 734-414-7604
Transfer Express www.transferexpress.com 800-622-2280
Semo Imprints www.semoimprints.com 800-728-1554
Transfers Plus - Indiana - transfersplus.com
INTERNATIONAL

Airwaves, Inc www.airwavesinc.com 800-468-7335 - ships internationally
Spot98 - Canada www.spot98.net
QuickTrans - www.quicktrans.net
Target Transfers - UK - targettransfers.co.uk
[/quote]


----------



## TBaumgarden

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*

I actually just ordered from SEMO and I ganged my shirt labels and have about 4 sayings on one sheet for one cost, 4 colors. They're amazing!


----------



## precredit

Lots of choices


----------



## proworlded

Please add us to your list. www.proworldinc.com, www.pwcustom.com  800-678-829


----------



## CenCal559

going to try out silver mountain soon


----------



## dagulotta

My first experience with Silver Mountain was a horrible one. After beginning to work with them on a rush job that someone else failed to get done for me I sent partial artwork on Tuesday, started preparing vector art on the other part to save him some time, then we had to shut down for hurricane Isaac and could not return to work until Thursday. I sent the artwork first thing Thursday am and explained why I could not get the artwork to him because of us being shut down and out of power and asked if he could possibly get it done and sent to me Friday since I was already 1 week behind on delivering the order to my customer. Here is part of his rude response: 

David, Your explanation has nothing to do with you wanting this tomorrow. We had tornandos all thru april/may this year.....I told you specically
in my response to you tuesday that we could vector and have them out friday/monday at the latest. Had you let us do that, we would be on that schedule...
you choose another route that got the vectored images fully today(btw,i wouldve had them done yesterday and had screens waiting for friday to print because we were
running ahead of schedule for a change) as it is....i believe you'd be a p.i.a customer i'd would be better off not getting involved with you... good luck in your future endeavors....

How's that for a first impression?? I then contacted Dowling Graphics, Diane was especially helpful and professional and went out of her way to help me. Thanks Dowling!!!


----------



## wormil

It is a rude reply but in fairness to Frank, we are only getting one side of the conversation.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Haus of Dinma

proworlded said:


> Please add us to your list. www.proworldinc.com, www.pwcustom.com  800-678-829


Ed, I don't think you need to worry about the list, you've got this big Pro World banner on top of the thread


----------



## precredit

[ is....i believe you'd be a p.i.a customer i'd would be better off not getting involved with you... good luck in your future endeavors....]


He should just said " Can't get it done untill next week" 

Everyone handles stress in thier own way.


Lessons learned on both sides i guess???


----------



## royster13

I have no problem telling off clients from time to time.....And sometimes I am sure I am rude and make no apologies for this....Without seeing the complete both sides of this transaction it is hard to tell what went on....


----------



## shirleyg

I have learned (and re-learned) to watch what you say -- and write. It often becomes your own P.I.A. 

But, that being said, I probably should tell some of my clients to bugger-off. They are really time-wasters, asking for quote after quote after quote -- and then purchasing from some internet site -- or not buying at all! OR, finally okaying the order -- and now it's a RUSH JOB and they whine about paying extra!

Once again, I just want to say that I have placed about a dozen orders with Frank at Silver Mountain, and he's been very nice, helpful and has always gotten my jobs done correctly and when he said he would (which is usually the next day!). 

It's crazy that I have to order from Kentucky when I'm in Northern California, but I haven't heard of a company that can match Silver Mtn's prices and has a good reputation. That's what started this thread in the first place.


----------



## wormil

One thing I've learned in many years dealing with customers is that not all relationships work. The goal of a businessperson is to maximize the number of working relationships but occassionally, and it should be the exception, it doesn't work out.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lliwnhoj

hi. i did not expect that theres a lot of companies offering custom screen printed transfers. as of now, I am ordering from transferexpress.com but there prices is to expensive especially for using your own artwork. best from anyones experience in the industry of buying custom screen printed plastisol transfer, what company should i choose to buy at a very affordable price but the best quality.


----------



## splathead

lliwnhoj said:


> hi. i did not expect that theres a lot of companies offering custom screen printed transfers. as of now, I am ordering from transferexpress.com but there prices is to expensive especially for using your own artwork. best from anyones experience in the industry of buying custom screen printed plastisol transfer, what company should i choose to buy at a very affordable price but the best quality.


Best to go through Rick's list, call up the vendors and ask for samples and a price list. Everyone's needs are different.


----------



## PizazzGC

Thank you for the comprehensive list as it will come in very handy for the following reason.

While we realize most, if not all, transfer manufacturers will sell direct to "consumers", we try to support those that are the most focused on the professional apparel decorating "trade", some of whom offer special "trade" pricing.

We are appalled to see Versatrans new internet promotional campaign EVERYWHERE, targeting the general public on non industry websites (some even as obscure as CallCenter.org).

Their offer with a link to their website:
Versatrans Gives You 50% OFF Your 1st Transfer Order up to $100!

We've been a trade client of Versatrans for over 2 years and agree that they do quality work. However, we have NEVER been offered a promotional discount on any order, new or repeat. In addition, they have no special pricing available to the "trade".

We are now diverting our Versatrans business to other suppliers and will support only those that treat the professional decorating trade as a unique entity. Make sure you determine when you contact potential suppliers whether they classify YOUR decorating business as something special... or if you're just like the guy ordering transfers for his family reunion..

In our opinion, Versatrans just made a move that should bump them off any "preferred" vendor listing, including the one here on t-shirtforums.com

.


----------



## splathead

PizazzGC said:


> We are appalled to see Versatrans new internet promotional campaign EVERYWHERE, targeting the general public on non industry websites (some even as obscure as CallCenter.org).
> 
> Their offer with a link to their website:
> Versatrans Gives You 50% OFF Your 1st Transfer Order up to $100!
> 
> We've been a trade client of Versatrans for over 2 years and agree that they do quality work. However, we have NEVER been offered a promotional discount on any order, new or repeat. In addition, they have no special pricing available to the "trade".
> 
> We are now diverting our Versatrans business to other suppliers and will support only those that treat the professional decorating trade as a unique entity. Make sure you determine when you contact potential suppliers whether they classify YOUR decorating business as something special... or if you're just like the guy ordering transfers for his family reunion..
> 
> In our opinion, Versatrans just made a move that should bump them off any "preferred" vendor listing, including the one here on t-shirtforums.com


Some things just lend themselves to not being a consumer product. Custom transfers, that require a commercial heat press for application, is one of them. You don't find one of those puppies on every kitchen counter.

Not sure what you saw where (callcenter.org is a parked site with junk advertising), but I wouldn't be too worried that versatrans is going consumer. Certainly no more so that any other transfer company who may sell inkjet paper for home use.


----------



## royster13

Ads for various vendors are some how connected to to your own Google searches...When I use my wife's computer, I do not see Versatranz ads on the same sites as I do on my computer....


----------



## splathead

royster13 said:


> Ads for various vendors are some how connected to to your own Google searches...When I use my wife's computer, I do not see Versatranz ads on the same sites as I do on my computer....


Don't you just hate that? Tho it's brilliant marketing. I go to Sperry's website to look for shoes. Weeks after that, a Sperry ad appears on almost any other site I visit. If you didn't know better, you would think it was divine intervention and God wanted you to buy these Sperrys.


----------



## wormil

I get promotional emails from Versatranz all the time but I am not a regular customer.


----------



## krista85

does any one know places that kinda do ur design for u i have an idea of what i want but dnt knw how to use softwares or where to begin pls help


----------



## splathead

krista85 said:


> does any one know places that kinda do ur design for u i have an idea of what i want but dnt knw how to use softwares or where to begin pls help


I would post a request in the referral section, describe what you are looking for, and ask for folks to reply with proposals.


----------



## krista85

Im.new to this site not sure what to do but it sounds like a great idea thanks i have a couole designs i want them to be able to do an print out on the plastisol


----------



## splathead

krista85 said:


> Im.new to this site not sure what to do but it sounds like a great idea thanks i have a couole designs i want them to be able to do an print out on the plastisol


Those steps are separate. First, get your artwork done. Best to have whoever you hire as artist to get it done in vector format.

Then come back to this list and contact the transfer printers to get pricing on having your new art printed into transfers.


----------



## selzler

I think this great a lot of people can use this info.


----------



## mkabat

Hi !

we are based in Europe but ship to US and other countries as well.

www.plastisoltransfer24.com
www.plastisoltransfer24.co.uk

Thanks for sharing !

Martin Kabat


----------



## royster13

Would shipping from Europe to Canada be anywhere near cost effective?....


----------



## mazor

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



TeeShirtSamurai said:


> You can e-mail them for their prices. For now thought, PM me your e-mail address and I'll send them to you.


Hey friend..can you send me email too...


----------



## Makulit974

Hi all,

I am new here and I found your thread helpful. However I would like to get more details on what you guys are being charged from your different suppliers.
One particular supplier, PW Custom, offers a 13" X 19" gang sheet with 1 colors at around $1.6. With 3 colors it goes up to $4. That is on a basis of 100 prints.

Would you say that is the regular price. 

Some of my designs would take the whole sheet, that would make for a very expensive final product...

Anyone has a cheaper alternative they have tried?

Thank you.

P


----------



## splathead

Makulit974 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here and I found your thread helpful. However I would like to get more details on what you guys are being charged from your different suppliers.
> One particular supplier, PW Custom, offers a 13" X 19" gang sheet with 1 colors at around $1.6. With 3 colors it goes up to $4. That is on a basis of 100 prints.
> 
> Would you say that is the regular price.
> 
> Some of my designs would take the whole sheet, that would make for a very expensive final product...
> 
> Anyone has a cheaper alternative they have tried?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> P


Most of the sites on the list have rate charts. Just pull up a few and compare.


----------



## okiej

Thank you so much for this thread. I am finding so much info. Thanks to those of you who are willing to share your experiences


----------



## pmzirkle

We have used Silver Mountain for the last 6 years with very few issues.


----------



## cromwell

Any UK/Europe based plastisol transfer makers or suppliers of pre made transfers?


----------



## ozpyro

I like F&M Expressions


----------



## Coker

Hi Atari, I was doing some searching on companies for plastisol transfers and found this thread from 2006. Could you share any updated info as to what is currently the top options by any chance?


----------



## Rhondalea

Coker said:


> Hi Atari, I was doing some searching on companies for plastisol transfers and found this thread from 2006. Could you share any updated info as to what is currently the top options by any chance?


I was just doing the same thing, Coker! Things have changed a lot since 2006 so any updated lists or comments would be great!!!


----------



## splathead

Coker said:


> Hi Atari, I was doing some searching on companies for plastisol transfers and found this thread from 2006. Could you share any updated info as to what is currently the top options by any chance?


This thread by Wormil is kept up to date http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Most vendors have pricing on their site.


----------



## samanthat43

can anyone tell me a good reasonable company that does heat transfers? Im new so im still trying to put this all together.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour

samanthat43 said:


> can anyone tell me a good reasonable company that does heat transfers? Im new so im still trying to put this all together.


I've only done this once, and it was recently, but I used F&M. It was only one color and a simple design, but they worked perfectly, and I received the transfers quickly.


----------



## shirleyg

Hello. Read back thru the posts from the last couple of years. You will see several good companies mentioned. Good luck!


----------



## DarrenA

Company Geo Max Size Location Website
Ace USA 11x13 OH http://www.acetransco.com
Air Waves USA 12.5x19 OH http://www.customironons.com/
Art Brands USA 10.5x14.5 OH http://www.customtransfers123.com/
Barber & Co USA 12x12 GA http://www.barberandcompany.com
Cheapheattransfers USA 10x12 OH http://www.cheapheattransfers.com
Deco-Print USA Unknown NY http://www.deco-print.net
Dowling USA 10x11.5 FL http://www.dowlinggraphics.com
F&M USA 13x19 NJ http://www.fmexpressions.com/
FCI Transfers USA 11x13 OR http://www.fcitransfers.com/
First Edition USA 12x12 KS http://www.first-edition.com
Global Impression USA 25x19 FL http://www.globalimp.com/
Gulfside USA 12x18 FL http://gulfsideheattransfers.com/
Heat Transfer Warehouse USA 13x19 ND http://www.heattransferwarehouse.com
Horizon Products USA Unknown CA http://www.horizoncustomheattransfers.com/
Howard Sportswear USA 10x12 IL http://www.howardsportswear.net
Instagraphic USA Unknown CA http://www.instagraph.com
Love Unlimited USA 25x38 NY http://www.lovetransfers.com/
M&M Designs USA 10x14 TX http://www.m-mdesigns.com
Names Limited USA 12x10 IA http://www.nameslimited.net/
Pro World USA 11x17 NJ http://www.pwcustom.com/
Quick Trans USA 11x14 IA http://www.quicktrans.net
Seay Graphics USA 11x14 IN http://www.seaygraphics.com
Semo Imprints USA 10x12 MO http://www.semoimprints.com
Silver Mountain USA 12x14 KY http://www.silvermountaingraphics.com
Transfer Express USA 11x11 OH http://www.transferexpress.com/
Transfers4u4less USA 10.5x12 NC http://www.transfers4u4less.com/
Versatrans USA 13x19 MI http://www.versatranz.com
Deco-Print CAN Unknown Ontario http://www.deco-print.net
Dunblane and Turners CAN 12x12 Ontario http://www.dunblaneandturners.com/
Reflex2K CAN 12x11 Ontario http://reflex2k.com/
Spot 98 CAN 10x11.5 Unknown http://www.spot98.net/
Venture Graphics CAN 9x12 BC http://www.venturegraphics.ca
Wood's Transfers CAN 10x15 Ontario http://transfers.woodsclothing.com/
Plastisol Transfer 24 EUR 23x33 cm Germany http://www.plastisoltransfer24.co.uk/
Graphiscreen UK A4 Kent http://www.graphiscreen.co.uk/
J&A UK Unknown Lincolnshire http://www.ja-int.co.uk/
Jester Prints UK Unknown Somerset Unknown
Revolution UK Unknown Leicestershire http://www.revolutiontransfers.co.uk/
Target UK Unknown Essex http://custom.targettransfers.com/
Valerie Ann Leisure UK Unknown Stockport http://www.val-ltd.co.uk/


----------



## alishamhartwell

*Re: Where do you buy YOUR custom plastisol transfers?*



TeeShirtSamurai said:


> You can e-mail them for their prices. For now thought, PM me your e-mail address and I'll send them to you.


Could you email me the pricing as well? Email is [email protected]


----------



## GYPub

Quick Bump for anyone who is looking for more options just like me.
My biggest grip with a company Ive been using for years is that they wanted me to place a separate order for 10 Sheets/Images that were identical to another order except for the size of the image. I ordered 75 prints @ 11x11 and I needed 10 @ 5.5x5.5. Taking the original order down by 10 would increase my cost by $40 while adding the order of 10 would cost more than $100.

I need more options!


----------



## splathead

GYPub said:


> Quick Bump for anyone who is looking for more options just like me.
> My biggest grip with a company Ive been using for years is that they wanted me to place a separate order for 10 Sheets/Images that were identical to another order except for the size of the image. I ordered 75 prints @ 11x11 and I needed 10 @ 5.5x5.5. Taking the original order down by 10 would increase my cost by $40 while adding the order of 10 would cost more than $100.
> 
> I need more options!


Doubt you will find someone who will treat that as 1 order. Did you?

A different size may as well have been an entirely different design. Separate screens have to be burned both ways.


----------



## GYPub

splathead said:


> Doubt you will find someone who will treat that as 1 order. Did you?
> 
> A different size may as well have been an entirely different design. Separate screens have to be burned both ways.


I havent but Im confused because the company allows customers to use the gang sheet method but now I see your point. If all prints were the same gang sheet, then only one screen would have to be burned (I guess) if thats the way these are being made.


----------



## splathead

GYPub said:


> I havent but Im confused because the company allows customers to use the gang sheet method but now I see your point. If all prints were the same gang sheet, then only one screen would have to be burned (I guess) if thats the way these are being made.


Yes, that is the way plastisol transfers are made. Ganged orders have to be able to fit on 1 screen.

Why not just gang your order since it's allowed?


----------



## GYPub

Because it would decrease the size of the prints to the majority units.
63 are adults and 5 are toddler. The max print area is 11x14. The adults are 11x11.
In order to accomodate a gang sheet to fit the toddlers it would decrease the 11x11. The images are going on unisex shirts in which the majority is size XL.


----------



## splathead

GYPub said:


> Because it would decrease the size of the prints to the majority units.
> 63 are adults and 5 are toddler. The max print area is 11x14. The adults are 11x11.
> In order to accomodate a gang sheet to fit the toddlers it would decrease the 11x11. The images are going on unisex shirts in which the majority is size XL.


See Wormil's spreadsheet: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

It has max sizes and who gangs or not. Choose the companies who makes the ganged size you need and contact them for a quote.


----------



## GYPub

Thank you!


----------



## shirleyg

Joe said it all. Try VersaTrans. Their sheets are 13" x 19" and you may gang images. Great product and fast.


----------



## rebmid

Do most heat transfers have to be cut out exactly before transfering the image?


----------



## splathead

rebmid said:


> Do most heat transfers have to be cut out exactly before transfering the image?


No if you mean contour cut. 

You only have to cut ganged sheets-where you have multiple images on one sheet.

And you can cut them any which way. Straight, crooked, round, it doesn't matter. 

Only the ink stays on the garment after pressing. Nothing sticks from the paper like it does with inkjet transfers.


----------



## ameone

I used to screen print for years and called it quits just a few years back. But now I'm new to heat transfers and plastisol transfers. I did my first purchase of ganged artwork with silvermountaingraphics.com from a personal reference. I had problems with my first few prints "lifting" in certain spots. I tried to troubleshoot on my own, but I couldn't figure it out. So I emailed silvermountaingraphics this past Sunday, not expecting a reply that day as it is Sunday afterall. To my surprise @franktheprinter emailed me back within 30 minutes and offered to troubleshoot with me. We emailed back and forth on Sunday and my problem was my pressure wasn't enough. After I adjusted the pressure, prints were turning out perfect. Customer service doesn't get any better then that. So that's just my first order and impressions of silvermountaingraphics.com, and I couldn't have been more impressed. So check them out! And thanks again Frank if you read this! -Jim.


----------

